# suche Deutsche Photoshop Trial.



## Hellknight (27. November 2001)

*Wo kann ich Photo Shop ziehen?*

Hi,

Habe es schon bei Adobe.de probiert,
doch jedesmal wenn ich kurz vor ende bin bricht der Download ab kennt jemand eine Alternative zu Adobe.de?.
Aber bitte Deutsche Version

P.S. Der Server muss resuming unterstützen 

M.f.G.
Hellknight


----------



## Matthias_ (27. November 2001)

ich glaub ich spinne. adobe photoshop vollversion auf adobe.com?

naja. vielleicht war das das bestellformular


----------



## wo0zy (27. November 2001)

*sorry, aebr...*

da bist du hier echt falsch, das forum hier is nich zum publizeiren von illegalen programmen!

oder wollteste ne trailversion zum reinschnuppern?
dann hier 
http://www.watchme.dk/program/AdobePS6Tryout.exe


----------



## Hellknight (27. November 2001)

ÄHM ich wollte lediglich eine test Version KEINE ILLEGALE also bitte


----------



## wo0zy (27. November 2001)

na dann is ja gut, naja der link da oben dürfte funktionieren!!


----------



## Hellknight (27. November 2001)

Öhm und was ich fragte war eine testver in Deutsch nicht in englisch  
Sie sollte halt nicht auf adobe.de liegen


----------



## wo0zy (27. November 2001)

hmmm jut hab vergesseen auf die sprache zu achten, ich such nochma was


/*/EDIT: hmmm....kann irgendwie keine andere deutsche version zum dl finden!! wenn du willst, kann ich dir aber eine hochladen wenns mein space zulässt! ich versuchs ma


----------



## FilouX (28. November 2001)

:[  So ein ähnliches Thema hatten wir schon mal... ICH GLAUB, ICH PLATZE! Sind im www nurnoch solche Leutz unterwegs?! :[
Ne trail ist o.k., die kannste bekommen, unter: http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/reg_photoshop6.0windetryout.html mit Angabe von Daten...


----------



## Saesh (28. November 2001)

@Filoux:
reg dich doch nicht immer sofort auf. 
das thema ist vielleicht etwas falsch gewählt, da kann man ja noch was ändern, aber geh doch bitte nicht immer von 0 auf 100, nur weil du denkst, dass alle hier was illegales machen, wenn sie nen programm testen wollen oder anderes.

mfG
Saesh


----------



## Hellknight (28. November 2001)

Klarstellung:

Wie oben angegeben, möchte ich lediglich eine Test Version dieses Programm erwerben.
Weil ich wirklich keine Lust habe dieses Programm zu kaufen, ohne keinerlei Einblick darin zu erhalten.
Und für die Leute die gleich den teufel an die Wand malen nicht jeder der eine Trial, zieht muss diese gleich Cracken etc...
Ausserdem, der titel dieses Posts denke ich ist selbsterklärend.

So ich hoffe ich habe nun dieses Verständigungs Problem gelöst.

(Dieses Text ist speziell auf Filoux bezogen).


----------



## FilouX (29. November 2001)

Sorry, war ja nicht so gemeint... *schäm* Habe ja auch den Link zur Germanversion mit eingebunden...


----------



## Saesh (29. November 2001)

> Ausserdem, der titel dieses Posts denke ich ist selbsterklärend.



ja... jetzt wo ich ihn geändert habe ... also vorher kam das schon missverständlich rüber.


----------



## Sovok (29. November 2001)

strange...
von 5.5 gibts die deutsche auf fremden servern
von 6.0 nur die englische

falls du sonst noch was suchst... hier meine kleine shareware liste:

MACROMEDIA 

autoware 6 
eng: http://www.macromedia.com/go/authorware_trial_download 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/authorware/ 

cold fusion server 5 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...n-50-win-us.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/coldfusion/ 

cold fusion studio 4.5 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...win-eval-us.exe 
french: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...win-eval-fr.exe 
ger: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...win-eval-de.exe 
jap: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...win-eval-jp.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/...o/contents.html 

ultradev studio 4.5 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...aDev4-trial.exe 
french: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...ev4-trialFr.exe 
ger: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...ev4-trialDe.exe 
jap: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...Dev4-trialJ.exe 

Director Shockwave Studio 
eng: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...tor85-trial.exe 
french: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...or85F-trial.exe 
ger: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...or85G-trial.exe 
jap: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...or85J-trial.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/...r/contents.html 

dreamweaver 4 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2740/0...weaver4TBYB.exe 
jap: http://a2042.g.akamai.net/7/23/2740...ver4J-Trial.exe 
french: http://a2042.g.akamai.net/7/23/2740...er4-trialFr.exe 
ger: http://a2042.g.akamai.net/7/23/2740...er4-trialDe.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/...r/contents.html 

Dreamweaver UltraDev 4 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...aDev4-trial.exe 
jap: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...Dev4-trialJ.exe 
french: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...ev4-trialFr.exe 
ger: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2742/0...ev4-trialDe.exe 
http://www.macromedia.com/software/...v/contents.html 

fireworks 4 
eng: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2741/0...works4-TBYB.exe 
french: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2741/0...ks4-trialFr.exe 
ger: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2741/0...ks4-trialDe.exe 
jap: http://a23.g.akamai.net/7/23/2741/0...rks4-trialJ.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/fireworks/ 

flash 5 
eng: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...lash5-trial.exe 
french: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...sh5-trialFr.exe 
ger: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ash5-trialG.exe 
jap: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ash5-trialJ.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/flash/ 

freehand 10 
eng: http://a2041.g.akamai.net/7/2041/90...and10-trial.exe 
ger: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...reehand10de.exe 
it: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...reehand10it.exe 
sp: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/...reehand10sp.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/freehand/ 

generator 
authoring templates 
flash4 compatile: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...upauthoring.exe 
flash 5 compatible: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...upauthoring.exe 
server downloads: 
flash 4 compatible: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ditiontrial.exe 
flash 5 compatible: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ditiontrial.exe 
generator2 server 
flash 4 compatible: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ditiontrial.exe 
flash 5 compatible: http://a2040.g.akamai.net/7/2040/90...ditiontrial.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/generator/ 

Homesite 4.5.2 
ger: http://a731.g.akamai.net/7/731/3564...win-eval-de.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/go/xtraff...tware_homesite/ 

JRun Server Enterprise Edition 3.1 
eng: http://a277.g.akamai.net/7/277/613/...n-31-win-us.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/jrun/ 

JRun Studio 3.0.1 
ger: http://a731.g.akamai.net/7/731/3564...win-eval-de.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/go/xtraff...oftware_jrunst/ 

Kawa 5.0 
eng: http://a727.g.akamai.net/7/727/3564.../esd/kent50.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/go/xtraff..._software_kawa/ 

Sitespring 
eng: http://a2041.g.akamai.net/7/2041/90...g_installer.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/software/sitespring/ 

Spectra 1.5.1 
eng: http://a279.g.akamai.net/7/279/613/...win-eval-us.exe 
info: http://www.macromedia.com/spectra/ 


Ahead 

Nero 5.51(Eng/Ger) 
ftp://ftp2.nero.com/Nero5551.exe 
ftp://ftp.nero.com/Nero5551.exe 
ftp://ftp3.nero.com/Nero5551.exe 
ftp://ftp4.nero.com/Nero5551.exe 
http://microlabs.org/ahead/nero55.cgi 
info: http://www.nero.com/de/function.htm 

manual(Ger) ftp://ftp5.nero.com/QuickstartManual/nero_deu.pdf 
coverdesigner + wave editor help ger: ftp://ftp5.nero.com/LanguageHelp/EdHLPdeu.exe 

Nero 5.5 WMA-plugin 
ftp://ftp.nero.com/WMAPlugin.exe 
ftp://ftp2.nero.com/WMAPlugin.exe 
ftp://ftp3.nero.com/WMAPlugin.exe 
ftp://ftp4.nero.com/WMAPlugin.exe 
ftp://ftp5.nero.com/WMAPlugin.exe 

Elaborate Bytes 

Clone cd 3 (multi language) 
http://www.brennmeister.de/files/cl...etupCloneCD.exe 
http://home.t-online.de/home/CloneC...etupCloneCD.exe 
info: http://elby.org/CloneCD/english/clonecd_faq.htm 

DVD Region Killer(eng) 
http://www.cashforxxx.de/RegKillEn.exe 
http://213.198.31.39/download/RegKillEn.exe 
http://home.t-online.de/home/CloneC...d/RegKillEn.exe 
info: http://elby.org/RegionKiller/english/RegKillHelp.htm 

Padus 

Disk Juggler (eng) 

http://www1.padus.com/download/cdjd.exe 
info: http://www.disc4you.de/produkte/discjuggler/index.html 

manual 
ftp://ftp.padus.com/pub/cdj/doc/cdjman.pdf 

Zone Labs 

Zone alarm (eng) 
http://cdrom.digitalriver.com/pub/b.../zonalm26zl.exe 
http://wcarchive.cdrom.com/pub/bws/.../zonalm26zl.exe 
info: http://www.zonelabs.com/products/index.html 

golden hawk 

cdrwin 2.8e/4.0a (ger/eng) 
ftp://ftp.disc4you.de/cdrwin/cdr38e...ad/cdr40a-e.exe 
info: http://www.goldenhawk.com/cdrwin.htm 

Alberto Vigatá 

flaskmpeg (multilanguage) 
http://www.doom9.org/Soft21/Packs/flaskrippack.zipinfo:  
info: http://go.to/flaskmpeg 

avery lee 

virtual dub (eng) 
http://www.q-berts.org/dvd/virtualdub.htm 


diverse dvdripper 
http://www.anti-mpaa.f2s.com/winripper.htm 


Real 

realplayer8 (ger) 
http://scopes.real.com/real/player/player.html#dtag 
http://proforma.real.com/real/playe...er.html#sunrise 
http://proforma.real.com/real/playe...er.html#demonUK 
info: http://www.real.com/player/index.ht...c=de_cp&hts=yes 


flashfxp 

flashfxp(eng) 
http://dsn-tud.tucows.com/files2/ffxp14.zip 
info: http://www.flashfxp.com/features.asp 


smartftp 

smartftp (eng) 
http://www.smartftp.com/Products/SmartFTP/setup.exe 
info: http://www.smartftp.com/features.php 


eMerge GmbH 

winzip(ger) 
http://http2.winzip.com/german/wz80d/wzip80g.exe 
info: http://www.winzip.de/info.htm 

winace 

winace (eng) 
ftp://ftp2.maxxiweb.com/maxxiweb/winace/winace204.exe 
info: http://www.winace.de/winace.html 


rarsoft 

winrar (ger) 
http://209.235.4.116/rar/wrar280d.exe 
info: http://www.rarsoft.com 

go!zilla 

go!zilla (eng) 
http://www.downloadgozilla.com/gozilla.exe 
info: http://www.gozilla.com 


icq 

icq 2000b (eng) 
ftp://ftp.zdnet.com/acq/downloads/p...cq/icq2000b.exe 
icq 2001a (eng) 
http://www.cdrsoft.cc/phpnuke/downl...wdownload&cid=4 
info: www.icq.com


----------



## Sovok (29. November 2001)

mirc 

mirc 
http://www.mirc.de/download/mirc591t.exe 
info: http://www.mirc.de 


Neo-Modus 

direct connect (eng) 
http://mgods.gamport.net/files/DCSetup.exe 
info: http://www.neo-modus.com 


Musiccity 

morpheus (eng) 
ftp://ftpx.download.com/pub/win95/a...ls/morpheus.zip 
info: http://www.musiccity.com/aboutus.htm 


limewire 

limewire (eng) 
http://www9.limewire.com:82/download/LimeWireWin.exe 
info: http://www.limewire.com/ 


win mx 

win mx (eng) 
http://www.winmx.com/download/cnetonly/winmx260.exe 
info: http://www.winmx.com/ 

sygate 

sygate personal firewall (eng) 
ftp://dl3.sygatetech.com/download/spf.exe 
info: http://www.sygate.com/products/shield_ov.htm 

kaspersky 

Personal virus scan (eng) 
http://www.kaspersky.ru/go/avp_win32/gold3516.exe 
info: http://www.kaspersky.com/de/ 

sisoft 

sandra (eng) 
http://www.downloads2.3bsoftware.com/san811.zip 
info: http://www.sisoftware.co.uk/ 


Adobe 

Acrobat reader (ger) 

ftp://ftp.adobe.com/pub/adobe/acrob....x/ar500enu.exe 
info: http://www.adobe.de 


Irfan Skiljan 

Irfan view (ger) 
http://stud1.tuwien.ac.at/~e9227474/iview351.exe 
info: http://www.irfanview.com 

madonion 

3dmark 2001 (eng) 
ftp://ftp2.puces3d.com/pucesd/3dmark/3DMark2001.exe 
info: http://www.madonion.com/ 

Hyperionics 

hypersnap(ger) 
http://www.hyperionics.com/downloads/d2/HS4Setup.exe 
info: http://www.hyperionics.com/index.html 


bulletproof 

g6 ftp (eng) 
http://www.bpftp.com/dl.php 
info: http://www.bpftp.com 


lavasoft 

ad - aware (eng) 
ftp://ftp.ind.net/pub/mirrors/simte...ilities/aaw.exe 
info: http://www.lavasoftusa.com 


neoworx 

neotrace(eng) 
http://www.neoworx.com/download/NeoTraceProTrial325.exe 
info: http://www.neoworx.com 


babylon 

babylon translator(ger) 
ftp://ftp.tuwien.ac.at/z5/pc/bazar/...te/babylo32.exe 
info: http://www.babylon.com 

microsoft 

inet explorer 6.0(ger) 

http://download.micros...DE/ie6setup.exe 
info: http://www.micorsoft.com 

xp powertoys 2.0 (eng) 
http://www.warp2search.net/download.php?op=getit&lid=96 

German Pro Bootdisks 
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...P_DE_PRO_BF.EXE 

German Home Bootdisks 
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...P_DE_HOM_BF.EXE 

English Pro Bootdisks 
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...P_EN_PRO_BF.EXE 

English Home Bootdisks 
http://download.microsoft.com/downl...P_EN_HOM_BF.EXE 



divx 

divx 4.01 + the playa(eng) 
http://download.divx.com/videoplaye...llInstaller.exe 
info: http://www.divx.com 


Netscape 

netscape 6.1(eng) 
ftp://ftp.netscape.com/pub/netscape...n32/N6Setup.exe 
info: http://www.netscape.com/ 


teamone 

selfhtml(ger) 
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/home...nz/selfhtml.zip 
info: http://www.teamone.de/selfhtml/ 

Stardock 

windowblinds 
ftp://ftp.zdnet.com/acq/downloads/p...wb22_public.exe 
info: http://www.stardock.com 


qualcomm 

eudora (eng) 
http://www.eudora.com/cgi-bin/expor...d=EUDORA_win_51 
info: http://www.eudora.com 


opera 

opera mit java(ger) 
http://opera.online.no/win/deutsch/ow32dede511j.exe 
info: http://www.opera.no 


nullsoft 

winamp 3 beta/2.77(ger/eng) 
http://download.nullsoft.com/winamp...stall_beta1.exe 
http://download.nullsoft.com/winamp...amp277_full.exe 
info: http://www.nullsoft.com 

tv genial 

tv genial (ger) 
http://ftp1.files4you.de/tvgenial202.exe 
infos: http://www.tvgenial.com 

apple 

quicktime player(multilanguage) 
http://www.apple.com/quicktime/download/standalone/ 
infos: http://www.quicktime.com 


SpeedBit 

download acceleratorl(eng) 
http://download1.speedbit.com/dap5.exe 
info: http://www.speedbit.com 


Priyo 

RAM Idle(eng) 
win 9x/me: http://www.tweaknow.com/Ramidl/ramidl9x.exe 
win nt/2k/xp: http://www.tweaknow.net/Ramidl/ramidlxp.exe 
info: http://www.tweaknow.com 


audiogalaxy 

audiogalaxy(eng) 
http://www.audiogalaxy.com/downloads/AGSetup0608.exe 
info: http://www.audiogalaxy.com 

trellian software 

trellian(ger) 
http://www1.trellian.com/bin/trftp200de.exe 
info: http://www.trellian.com 


golden software 

gif optimiser(ger) 
http://www.gold-software.com/files/ago.exe 
info: http://www.gold-software.com 


incredible mail 

incredible mail(eng) 
http://www.incredimail.com/contents...diMailSetup.exe 
info: http://www.incredimail.com 


game spy industries 
roger wilco(eng) 
ftp://ftp.zdnet.com/acq/downloads/p...rs/rw_mk1d3.EXE 
info: http://www.gamespy.com/ 

blind read 

blind read suite(multilanguage) 
http://www.blindwrite.com/BWFULL.EXE 
info: http://www.blindwrite.com 

gif animator(eng) 
ftp://ftp.zdnet.com/acq/downloads/p...tion/UGA50t.exe 
info: http://www.ulead.com 


stilesoft 

net captor (multi language) 
http://download.netcaptor.com/ncsetup.zip 
info: http://www.netcaptor.com 

e-donkey2k 

e-donkey2k(eng) 
http://www.lcid-fire.org/friends/sw...s/eDonkey57.exe 
info: http://www.edonkey2000.com 


Microsoft 

direct x 8.0 (eng) 
win 9x\me: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...-US/DX80eng.exe 
win nt/2k/xp: http://download.microsoft.com/downl...S/DX80NTeng.exe 
info: http://www.microsoft.com 


tgtsoft 

Styles XP Beta 2 (eng) 
http://www.tgtsoft.com/dloads/stylexp.exe 
info: http://www.tgtsoft.com/ 


Nimo 

Nimo Codec Pak (eng) 
http://users.chartertn.net/bpearson/Nimo433.exe 
info: http://www.digital-digest.com


----------



## FilouX (29. November 2001)

@Sovok versuche es bitte mal hier, mit dem Download einer deutschen Trail von P.S. 6.0 http://www.adobe.de/products/tryadobe/download_photoshop6.0windetryout.html


----------



## Sovok (30. November 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Hellknight _
> *Öhm und was ich fragte war eine testver in Deutsch nicht in englisch
> Sie sollte halt nicht auf adobe.de liegen *



@filoux ma jenauer lesen wa =)


----------



## oezer (30. November 2001)

Nur *kopfschütteln*

--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## FilouX (30. November 2001)

Was meinstn jetzt? @O3|Zer


----------

